# Are the Sig .22 conversion kits worth the money?



## Flynhghr2001 (Oct 18, 2014)

Are the .22 conversion kits for the Sig worth the money?


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

I have Sig .22LR conversion kits for both my P226 and P229. I haven't used them a lot, but I haven't had any problem with either. Fit and finish are what you'd expect from Sig.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

I have heard that it's cheaper to buy the "classic" .22 version first, then add the "real" caliber" than it is to buy the original caliber alone.... But it's worth checking.


----------

